# Freeride-all mountain board advice for expert rider



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi guys, hope not to bother you, as I look for some board advice.

Found this site with great website while googling around... Well done!

I'm 1.81 - 6ft / 87Kg [198Lb - shoes 11.5US - 11UK - 46...], been riding in the last 5 years mainly a Burton Baron ES 168 (wide), which I like but I'm moving more to powder-only zone now and more extreme stuff...

I look for a surfy feeling on powder, stability at high speed and on landings too ;-)

Rocker, camber or hybrid... mmm a little confused on this one (reading your other post too) and not too sure about the flex level that I need if stiff or medium.

I'm not a teenager, I'm an older rider who looks for a comfy soft smooth ride with NO vibrations AT ALL as I got a very weak front knee... especially on groomers.

_The selection so far is:_

*BURTON*
*BARRACUDA 169* (it would have been the Malolo, but is now out of production, shame), it looks like exactly what I look for from the brand I know, but I'm not married to it and don't mind to change... especially after hte die cut bottom sheet fell apart (out of warranty of course), and it was a Series13.
*FISH 164* Love the shape and I know it'll do the job on powder, for sure. But how about the groomers? And... can you actually land on that tiny little tale? not sure about that.
*MALOLO 166 (2010)*
Found one on the web at a ridiculous price, graphic's horrid though! Is it dated?!

*PRIOR*
*KHYBER 170 *Love this brand and board, nice taper great powder weapon, can ride both directions and looks like it's also a tree super killer! Graphics amazing and you can even have your own..
*SPEARHEAD 172 *Here another nice option from Prior, probably more all mountain then the Khyber, dying to test these boards!!!

*DUPRAZ*
*D1 6' (178)*
Here come the French, always different and ever so cool! This is the pure old school mountain surf board, won't miss the sea for sure, but hey it's a gamble to take as it'll be so different from everything else I've ever tried before... Probably great second board?

I'd like to know what do you think about it and if you have personal experience to pass on.

Might need more than one board at stage of my boarding life, so advice on quivers are also appreciated (would be a 2 board quiver to start, where I can use one of them also for snowkiting).

Many thanks for reading this post, any advice much appreciated, especially if you own one of the above :thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For the uber damp look into the K2 Protohype or Slayblade, Neversummer Raptor, and Ride Slackcountry.

The Harshmellow on the K2's is fantastic and will be the dampest of all the rides. Neversummers are known for being built like tanks and just from construction being super damp. The Ride utilizes Hempbrain and slimewalls which from experience, really do what Ride claims. It's a mixture of damp and lively. All that urethane in the board just smooths things out while still letting you feel some of what's under you. 

One more you might like is the Arbor Element RX for some full rocker flavour.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

Nivek said:


> For the uber damp look into the K2 Protohype or Slayblade, Neversummer Raptor, and Ride Slackcountry.
> 
> The Harshmellow on the K2's is fantastic and will be the dampest of all the rides. Neversummers are known for being built like tanks and just from construction being super damp. The Ride utilizes Hempbrain and slimewalls which from experience, really do what Ride claims. It's a mixture of damp and lively. All that urethane in the board just smooths things out while still letting you feel some of what's under you.
> 
> One more you might like is the Arbor Element RX for some full rocker flavour.


dude thanks for your input, but you don't even like one of my slection??? 

Not sure about K2 flat rocker, Raptor X sweet but I'm not into black snowboards, Slack nice board, but not tapered enough...
Arbor, great look but don't seem to have great reviews, they seem to be quite heavy boards.

It would be easier if I get some feedback on what I've chosen though otherwise we'll make the choice more difficult [unless what I selected is so wrong that I need to start allover again!] ;-)


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

mr.moon said:


> dude thanks for your input, but you don't even like one of my slection???
> 
> Not sure about K2 flat rocker, Raptor X sweet but I'm not into black snowboards, Slack nice board, but not tapered enough...
> Arbor, great look but don't seem to have great reviews, they seem to be quite heavy boards.
> ...


I did my own research for like 4 months before purchasing my board. Read every review, got a ton of opinions/suggestions of the local shops, more reviews and research. Finally made my purchase. Then I found this website and they tell me the board I chose is the biggest piece of crap ever made.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> I did my own research for like 4 months before purchasing my board. Read every review, got a ton of opinions/suggestions of the local shops, more reviews and research. Finally made my purchase. Then I found this website and they tell me the board I chose is the biggest piece of crap ever made.


Oh man! Why do you think is that??? Are you pleased with your purchase or where they right though?

I always try before I buy, but where I'm based is not easy to find demo boards of my size and in the brands I'd like, sooo gotta do lot of home work before hand too!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't take my lack of conversation on your choices as dislike. The Burtons you can, but mainly as I don't trust ICS. If those bolts come a little loose your whole binding base the freedom to twist and slide. I like my knees intact. If 4 whole comes a little loose your foot wiggled, that's it.

Your other selections I have no experience with and cant't comment on.

Curious you find the Slackcountry not tapered enough. It is their powder board designed for deep snow. It floats very well. But if you are looking for a more aggressive taper, I would even move from the Raptor to the Summit from Neversummer.

I don't recall its level of taper, if any, but you may also look into the Smoking KT22.

And I notice you are sizing up from your Baron which I assume is based on your comment that it was average in deep snow. Keep in mind a tapered, setback, rockered POW board is going to float almost effortlessly.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Don't take my lack of conversation on your choices as dislike. The Buttons you can, but mainly as I don't trust ICS. If those bolts come a little loose your whole binding base the freedom to twist and slide. I like my knees intact. If 4 whole comes a little loose your foot wiggled, that's it.
> 
> Your other selections I have no experience with and cant't comment on.
> 
> ...


RE: ICS I don't know as I don't have them in mine, you might have made a point of which I was unaware of.

RE: Neversummer and Smokin, I'm based in Europe and I don't have local shops selling these brands.

I'm not sizing up in fact, I'm pretty much happy where I am at around 168, less if wider or more but they are pretty much equivalents... probably I could stay at 165 with Khyber, but then again I like speed and length = stability.

Btw what do you ride and what's your style / experience?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been riding for 10 or so years and to be honest im pretty much a park kid with some all mountain freestyle thrown in. I understand normally that would discount my opinion and advice on freeride boards, but I do know how a snowboard should ride.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

mr.moon said:


> Oh man! Why do you think is that??? Are you pleased with your purchase or where they right though?
> 
> I always try before I buy, but where I'm based is not easy to find demo boards of my size and in the brands I'd like, sooo gotta do lot of home work before hand too!


I am very happy with my purchase. But then again, I have never been too much into the snowboard "industry/scene." So I don't really know a whole lot/what to compare to...

I'm more of a backcountry - live in the woods type - ride for fun - snowboarding on my mind 24 hours a day 7 days a week - kind of guy.

I've had 4 boards in 10 years and ran them into the ground till they disintegrate.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> I am very happy with my purchase. But then again, I have never been too much into the snowboard "industry/scene." So I don't really know a whole lot/what to compare to...
> 
> I'm more of a backcountry - live in the woods type - ride for fun - snowboarding on my mind 24 hours a day 7 days a week - kind of guy.
> 
> I've had 4 boards in 10 years and ran them into the ground till they disintegrate.


Dude you are real, I have the same philosophy... and now need to choose the toy to ride to the end of its life


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure if you can get Venture snowboards but take a look.

Venture Snowboards

I've never used one personally but I've heard they're super solid for back country type riding.


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

If I was you I would def take a look at Never Summer. You can order from the factory and they will get their closest retailer to send it to you. If you dont like it or the size you can send back for the price of shipping. Never Summer offers a 3 year warranty and in my opinion their Legacy is one of the best wide board out there for big mountain POW POW. The Proto CTX, also a wide version, would be a nice choice as it is a hybrid between their Legacy (wide pow board) and their Revolver (wide park board) This allows for good pow runs and some park. Also the Proto has the carbonium top plate. Basically a carbon fiber weave it is going to allow the top plate to look sick for a longer period of time. Also you can sport the Proto about 5-8 cm shorter than your normal board because it has very long edge. Hope this helps.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure you have it in your list...but I love mine: (I'm 46...been riding for 6 years)










Fast, stiff and stable. Good performance on powder. Unbeatable for carving on groomers.

Arbor A-Frame.
Arbor








mr.moon said:


> Hi guys, hope not to bother you, as I look for some board advice.
> 
> Found this site with great website while googling around... Well done!
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

BsMcluvinBeach said:


> If I was you I would def take a look at Never Summer. You can order from the factory and they will get their closest retailer to send it to you. If you dont like it or the size you can send back for the price of shipping. Never Summer offers a 3 year warranty and in my opinion their Legacy is one of the best wide board out there for big mountain POW POW. The Proto CTX, also a wide version, would be a nice choice as it is a hybrid between their Legacy (wide pow board) and their Revolver (wide park board) This allows for good pow runs and some park. Also the Proto has the carbonium top plate. Basically a carbon fiber weave it is going to allow the top plate to look sick for a longer period of time. Also you can sport the Proto about 5-8 cm shorter than your normal board because it has very long edge. Hope this helps.


Do you know what? It sounds real good their policy. I love their range except from the graphics (not into black snowboards). My favourites are the RaptorX, the Premier F1 and the Summit. They seem to talk about a good dampening technology and stability at high speeds, which is what I'm looking for. Do you know if they do custom graphics?


----------



## Old School (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the Prior Khyber and love it, one of the best powder boards I've ever rode. The 170 your looking at seems a bit long, I'm 6'1" and the 160 does a great job for me. Keeps it manueverable but still floats great in the PNW snow. 

Good luck and enjot the BC, glad to see your move to venture out of the resort and toward the more extreme stuff... welcome to your new addiction. Once you ride true backcountry, you'll never want to ride the resort again.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Look, a lot of people else where pull their reviews out of their butt especially on website that sell boards. There are many people on here that demo 100s of boards a year and know whats up. WHile your choses so far will do you OK the boards being recommended to you will blow you away. I would say the k2 slayblade, ns raptor , or the arbor element rx would suit you extremely well. You might also like the slackcountry.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you're a free rider, don't get a Proto. You would regret that decision. No offense McCluvin. Heritage is a ton of fun, and the Raptor is a step up from there in the free riding direction.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

Old School said:


> I have the Prior Khyber and love it, one of the best powder boards I've ever rode. The 170 your looking at seems a bit long, I'm 6'1" and the 160 does a great job for me. Keeps it manueverable but still floats great in the PNW snow.
> 
> Good luck and enjot the BC, glad to see your move to venture out of the resort and toward the more extreme stuff... welcome to your new addiction. Once you ride true backcountry, you'll never want to ride the resort again.





SHREDDER97 said:


> Look, a lot of people else where pull their reviews out of their butt especially on website that sell boards. There are many people on here that demo 100s of boards a year and know whats up. WHile your choses so far will do you OK the boards being recommended to you will blow you away. I would say the k2 slayblade, ns raptor , or the arbor element rx would suit you extremely well. You might also like the slackcountry.


KIRKRIDER:
I like your Arbor!

OLD SCHOOL:
The Khyber is probably my favourite powder board so far, together with the Fish. I might consider two boards: one all round freeride which is going to be my first purchase, then if I got the cash I'd go for a Khyber split as a second board. Love the Prior splitties!

SHREDDER:
I appreciate your point. Saying that the K2 slayblade is not going to fit in my list. The NS Raptor X is certainly more appealing. I do like the Slackcountry, but I'm not sure whether it's going to be wide enough for me and also doesn't seem to have: enough taper for powder or a bigger nose: not too sure about the float here for heavy blokes. I thought the Malolo was way better than these anywhay, according to the reviews of course, I'm not defending the brand..

I know for most of you the design is not an important feature to consider (or probably we have a different taste), but being a designer myself: I also look at it. I'm not into this black trend for powder boards (K2, NS and others)... sorry, I'm an old school kid, not into teenage designs. Saying that I'm not going to buy just what I like for the sake of the look, othewise I'd go for Arbor or Jones. In this respect I think Khyber offers a good compromise between skills and look, and also lets you design your own board!


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

the slackcountry doesn't really need to be tapered. It is a powder board and designed to float in powder regardless of its shape. And hey since it isn't extremely tapered you could start throwing some spins off cliffs if your into that.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I Adore that stick. But it is not a pow board. It performs well ...even in deep one. The A Frame is set back already. I rode it all the way back and felt like surfing really. All good in deep pow. Less on groomers with that kind of setback.
If you leave it as is... and like riding not too deep pow and groomers after...it is perfect. At least for me.

But I do want to get either a JJ Hovercraft or a Ride Slack-country. A pow specific board and keep the A frame for everything else.




mr.moon said:


> KIRKRIDER:
> I like your Arbor!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The Slackcountry doesn't need taper to achieve amazing float in the pow. The rocker profile itself keeps the nose up without effort. Best floating pow board I've ridden. And yes I own one.


----------



## Derekd43 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been doing a ton of freeride research too. I've sort of focused on Ride Snowboards. On the forum of their website there's two really detailed hands on reviews of both the Highlife and Berzerker. The latter was created by one of their extreme freeride guys (Jake Blauvelt); his website is sick, based on the videos there, I'm guessing you're not as extreme as him. The posts are based upon 30-40 days worth of boarding on both as sort of a pre-release test earlier this calendar year. Based upon what you say above, I think reading those reviews on that Ride Snowboard forum page would be really helpful. My guess is you'll like the Berzerker.

I too have looked at the Barracuda...and sort of focused back on the Highlife or Berzerker.

Best of Luck


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

Derekd43 said:


> I've been doing a ton of freeride research too. I've sort of focused on Ride Snowboards. On the forum of their website there's two really detailed hands on reviews of both the Highlife and Berzerker. The latter was created by one of their extreme freeride guys (Jake Blauvelt); his website is sick, based on the videos there, I'm guessing you're not as extreme as him. The posts are based upon 30-40 days worth of boarding on both as sort of a pre-release test earlier this calendar year. Based upon what you say above, I think reading those reviews on that Ride Snowboard forum page would be really helpful. My guess is you'll like the Berzerker.
> 
> I too have looked at the Barracuda...and sort of focused back on the Highlife or Berzerker.
> 
> Best of Luck


Glad I'm not the only one! 
Interesting forum chats in fact on Ride... It seems like we all kind of look for similar stuff. I do like Ride, but I'm not convinced of:
1. No taper
2. They are ultra light, snappy, poppy, chattery boards.
This is where we clash, as I need a super smooth ride, soft and damped. My ideal board will have to be medium-stiff with a good dampening system which absorbs all vibrations, especially when you rock down on fast groomers. With this view when I've tested the Burton T6 I was shocked by the extreme vibrations and chattering, due to the alluminium honeycomb ultra light core, while my Baron ES was quite the opposite.
The channel system seems to be the Burton winner, as you can tune-on-the-go moving your stance back for powder, than forward for groomers, I like the sound of that!

It would be very interesting to hear feedback from PRIOR, ARBOR and the other lot perform on this feature...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I learned on a Ride Control...and it served me well...The T6 was chattery? That's surprising... I do move the stance already...you can do that in any board...no need for a pow board then.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^I own both the Highlife and Slackcountry and both boards are very damp. No chatter what so ever. The Highlife is stiffer than the Slackcountry, but both have great dampening characteristics.

Why are you so concerned about taper? With a good rocker profile, taper to stay on top of the pow is a thing of the past. I've ridden a bunch of tapered boards myself (including the Malolo and Salomon Sick Stick) and both the Slackcountry and Highlife perform just as good, if not better than tapered boards I've ridden.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Highlife is one of the most damp boards I have ever ridden.

If you are looking for complete lack of chatter, why even consider anything but camber? Just get a Custom X and be done with it.

The Highlife is awesome though. I was flying in the 50s on a fairly hardpacked day, and felt fine.

You considered hard boots my friend? Doesn't get much better than that if you are afraid the Highlife is too chattery.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> ^^I own both the Highlife and Slackcountry and both boards are very damp. No chatter what so ever. The Highlife is stiffer than the Slackcountry, but both have great dampening characteristics.
> 
> Why are you so concerned about taper? With a good rocker profile, taper to stay on top of the pow is a thing of the past. I've ridden a bunch of tapered boards myself (including the Malolo and Salomon Sick Stick) and both the Slackcountry and Highlife perform just as good, if not better than tapered boards I've ridden.


Dude I'm not concerned about taper or float, I can ride on heavy pow on a freestyle twin, I just want an easy ride.. that's all, btw sidecut is also very important in this equation.

I haven't ridden a Ride, no. But I've been reading quite a few reviews and they don't seem to agree with the 'damp ride' feel, especially in the UL board range.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The Highlife is one of the most damp boards I have ever ridden.
> 
> If you are looking for complete lack of chatter, why even consider anything but camber? Just get a Custom X and be done with it.
> 
> ...


Dude I agree with you: I own a Baron ES which is a Custom X Wide, now falling apart. I'm not going back on the same board as I'm doing a lot more powder now and no park at all. Probably the Barracuda might be the one board quiver on B, or I'll split and get an allround freeride and a second board to use on super pow..


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

mr.moon said:


> Dude I'm not concerned about taper or float, I can ride on heavy pow on a freestyle twin, I just want an easy ride.. that's all, btw sidecut is also very important in this equation.
> 
> I haven't ridden a Ride, no. But I've been reading quite a few reviews and they don't seem to agree with the 'damp ride' feel, especially in the UL board range.


Just curious, if your not concerned about taper, then why do you keep saying you need taper or a certain board doesn't have taper? Seems like you actually are concerned about it.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

mr.moon said:


> Dude I'm not concerned about taper or float, I can ride on heavy pow on a freestyle twin, I just want an easy ride.. that's all, btw sidecut is also very important in this equation.
> 
> I haven't ridden a Ride, no. But I've been reading quite a few reviews and they don't seem to agree with the 'damp ride' feel, especially in the UL board range.


What I'm saying though is you don't need a tapered board to get an easy ride in pow these days. You shouldn't just throw out a whole section of boards without giving them a fair shake. A nicely rocketed pow board will float just as well as a tapered board. If you're looking for an aggressive sidecut, most Ride boards won't be for you. Aside from the Berzerker, most Ride sidecuts are pretty mellow.

Where are you reading reviews? Granted neither my Highlife (2011) or Slackcountry (2010) are UL series boards, they're both incredibly damp, especially the Highlife. I put over 25 days on my Highlife from deep powder to icy days and never felt chattery. Ever. Now maybe it's different for the newer UL series Highlife, but I haven't ridden that board yet.

I'm not trying to prove you wrong, just trying to help you with as many options as possible so you're not short changing yourself!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ride boards are generally damp due to the urethane sidewalls they used. I've ridden the Machete and DH and they're pretty damp. I'm guessing their freeride boards are even more damp. Agree w/ DrnknZag, I think maybe only the Berzerker and Society (is it the Arcade UL now?) have aggresive sidecut.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The ride easily was the dampest freeride hybrid board I've ever ridden.

Like I said, maybe Mr. Moon should just stick with camber. Again though, that contradicts wanting an easy ride in powder. Having rocker creates that easy ride.


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

First of all, thank you so much for all your very generous replies!

On a side note, I was asking for some advice on a range of boards that seems to be totally ignored here... I just keep getting too many new boards to add onto my list! 

RE: Ride snowboards, are you guys sponsored or sales reps by any chance? All of a sudden Ride seems to have become the #1 brand for pow??


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not, riding a Lib T.Rice myself. I think it's because you asked for a damp ride that's also good in pow and that leads to Ride.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep, I ride a Yes Optimistic, but when you said an extremely damp board that kills powder, the first thing I thought of was the Highlife.

I'd recommend a Pick Your Line from Yes, but heard from a groomer perspective, that there are better options.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What in the hell does 'dampest' mean? What is a 'damp' board? One that the snow melted on and made it all wet? Do you mean dampened?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> What in the hell does 'dampest' mean? What is a 'damp' board? One that the snow melted on and made it all wet? Do you mean dampened?


Are you trolling?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

mr.moon said:


> RE: Ride snowboards, are you guys sponsored or sales reps by any chance? All of a sudden Ride seems to have become the #1 brand for pow??


Its Blauvelts fault. He joined the team, wanted to do nothing but slay pow with NicMuller, so they had to build something for his natural pow/mountain style. Forced them to build some really solid all mountain pow boards.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> What in the hell does 'dampest' mean? What is a 'damp' board? One that the snow melted on and made it all wet? Do you mean dampened?


Actually, dampening refers to being moist or wet. No jokes now.

Damping is a mechanical attribute related to devices which affect the first order derivative of motion in what is commonly a second order system. Similiar to shock absorbers in a car where coils affect the second order dynamics and the shocks the first order, the flex pattern of the board affects the second order dynamics where primarily the sidewalls and to some extent, the laminate construction (layup and resin), take out the speed of vibrations, the first order dynamics.

Damping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

The term 'damp' referred to a board is probably a slangish one used in our community.. it refers to the dampening mechanics of the board, like Cheese explained in fact. In other words its capability to absorb vibrations and shock at speed or on landings.

Most manufacturers tackle this issue with a different (more or less) solution. For example Prior inserts a rubber foil between the core layers, K2 puts soft materials under the top layer where the bindings are placed (the Harshmellow system), Neversummer with the CDS Damping... etc etc..

I guess some people should try different boards in order to feel the difference, and if you like me have knee issues, but like charging aggressively, need to look into it!

Btw I've restricted my selection to PRIOR SPEARHEAD, PRIOR MFR and ARBOR ROUNDHOUSE CX or ELEMENT CX (the last one only if is wide enough).


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

No, I wasn't trolling. Oh, ok. So you guys are using the made up term 'dampest' when you mean 'most damped'. Got it.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Mr. Moon, seeing as how you want a board that's super damp and easy riding, I'd get the MFR. I've read reviews where people say how much energy they save by riding it because of the smoothness. There's some good discussion on it at the bottom of this page
Prior MFR Men’s Freeride 2011 Snowboard Review


----------



## mr.moon (Sep 17, 2011)

sidewall said:


> Mr. Moon, seeing as how you want a board that's super damp and easy riding, I'd get the MFR. I've read reviews where people say how much energy they save by riding it because of the smoothness. There's some good discussion on it at the bottom of this page
> Prior MFR Men’s Freeride 2011 Snowboard Review


thanks sidewall, really appreciate your tip :thumbsup: very good review of PRIOR they seem to have the type of ride that I'm after...


----------

